# Howdy to all from Corpus Christi Texas



## knarfdls (Mar 25, 2007)

Howdy to all from Corpus Christi Texas, 

I'm as new to archery as I am to this forum. Looking forward to the tons of advice, experience and exchanging stories within the sport that is common to all aboard.

I just purchased a Fred Bear xt Bow, and just getting to learn to shoot with. (lefty)

I'll be posting updates in the near future.

:embara: 
Later from Frank De Los Santos


----------



## GPhuntsalot (Feb 2, 2007)

*Welcome*

Howdy enjoy yourself here. lots of great info and people.:welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery and AT! Have Fun!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hope you enjoy your new equipment and Archerytalk!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*not so fond memories...*

I have some not so fond memories from Corpus Christi, TX.
When I was about 8 yr. old my parents made a trip to visit missionaries in TX. We stopped and swam in the big waters while in Corpus Christi. I was introduced to a jelly fish.  It stung me below the belt :mg: 
I was not an exibitionist (by nature)...but couldn't imagine what the  

Welcome to AT knarfdls, just keep the jellies down there.


----------



## spykbuc (Jan 14, 2007)

youll like this site,


----------



## Mr.Mummichog (Feb 21, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to A/T. The people here are really cool and helpful. Have fun with your new bow and give us updates on how you've been shooting.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

*Howdy*

Hey knardls,
Do you shoot at Clyde's? He's a great guy - very knowledgable. I've taken my son to shoot there some. We live in the Valley so he shoots mostly at Archery Plus in McAllen. Me, I don't shoot or even own a bow. Just surf AT collecting useful information.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Frank. Have fun here.


----------



## knarfdls (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes I do, He's a very busy man. Hope to talk more to the man during their monthly hunts with Tejas Bowmen Archery Club, just joined.

I sat at last month indoor tournament, and I was amazed at the accuracy these people are shooting. Hoping one day I can get as close to the x mark. Hope I can get enough courage to shoot next month on their 3 d shoot out.

later,
from Frank


----------



## knarfdls (Mar 25, 2007)

I've read the messages, and you all are just putting tears in my eyes 

The "Welcomes" are greatly accepted

From
fdls


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

knarfdls said:


> I've read the messages, and you all are just putting tears in my eyes
> 
> The "Welcomes" are greatly accepted
> 
> ...


Welcome to AT....top right hand corner is the search button and there is tons of info behind it. If you can find it ask it and you'll get all types of responses.

Glad to have ya on board :wink:


----------



## DolphinDriver (Feb 25, 2007)

*Welcome*

Another Corpus shooter here. Mostly hunting but also plan on shooting a little 3D this summer to stay sharp, see ya round the range.
Dan


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Bowman338 (Mar 23, 2007)

Howdy. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## nutz4bucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------

